# Where are the pictures from Team Summit 2002? (They are HERE!)



## DDRio (Mar 25, 2002)

I think I read on the other site where Metro25 said he was going to upload some pictures from TS2002 today. The problem is that I can't find the post where he said that. But I'm sure I read about that. Anyone?


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

He called me from orlando and was having a good time. I look forward to seeing the pictures too.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I just talked on the phone to Metro25, he had a great time at Team Summit 2002.

He wanted to let everyone know that he is working on a index for the pictures, but for now those folks who really want to see them here are the direct links to the photos.

http://www.dishretailer.com/ts2002/Disk2/
http://www.dishretailer.com/ts2002/Disk3/
http://www.dishretailer.com/ts2002/Disk4/
http://www.dishretailer.com/ts2002/Disk5/
http://www.dishretailer.com/ts2002/Disk1/

You will notice the last two are more personal pictures then team summit pictures. Again he is working on indexing them.

Hopefully Metro will post the link to the index here when he's done.

Enjoy


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Great pics. I really like the look of the new equipment, is that "silver"?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Seems that Silver color Home Entertainment equipment is catching on.

When I purchase my Panasonic Progressive Scan DVD player the RP-91 it was only available in the "Champaign" silver color.

Some of those new receivers loook cool, I was happy to see the the HDTV PVR had component outputs on the back of it!


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

I've gotta have this !!!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yeah those dishes are cool, I want the American Flag one they showed on the last Tech Chat.

John your link above does not work, instead change the [A HREF= to [URL= then close it with at /url instead of /A


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *John your link above does not work, instead change the [A HREF= to  then close it with at /url instead of /A [/B*


*

Thanks for the help Scott, I am slowly figuring out how things work in this place*


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

No problem thats what we are here for! Your link works!

Enjoy your stay here at DBStalk.COM!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Just an update Metro25 has gone through and labeled all the pictures so you can tell what your looking at you can find the detail here http://www.dishretailer.com/ts2002/Index.html

Hope this help.

We look forward to your comments on the photos!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2002)

What is the 522. Has the 508 become OBE before it hit the market? I assume the 921 is the whole house entertainment server E* has whispered about?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The 522 is a Dual Tuner receiver that shares one hard drive. What makes this unique is that you can have two outputs to two different televisions.

This could be a good thing if they dont charge you $5 a month more for watching on the second television.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

ARRRGGGGHHH! There aren't any component video outs on the back of the 921 in that picture! I find this most distressing!


----------



## Sherlock (Mar 24, 2002)

There wasn't any labelling on the back of the 921. It looks like a mockup to me. How long have we been hearing about the 721? The 921 probably isn't baked yet. But I agree, the lack of component connections would be a bad thing. The now aborted combo IRD/DVD didn't have component, either.


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

Looks to me like they are probably preparing all of their equipment for the proposed merger(may be the reason for the delays on the new recievers). We all hate waiting for the new equipment but I would guess that we would be even more upset if our service was interrupted because of incompatible equipment when and if they merge.

That 22" dish that recieves three satellites shure is odd looking!


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

my question is this.... looks like the new dish pro switch has 3 sat inputs... what happens if the merger is approved and we need to see 101, 110, 119, and either 61.5 or 148? I wonder if those birds would change location....?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Neil I then think we will see a new "Dish Pro Really Pro (we mean it this time) Pro" switch


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Wow, I think those "themed" dishes could really catch on. Now are all the major college teams going to be represented? The US flag looks good too. So can you use regular paint on the dish or is there some special process needed????

My DW is gonna have a cow, but I want one with a star trek emblem on it....


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

I noticed a diagram for a DishPro 322, is this a 301 with two tuners? I hope that E* does not charge the extra $5 mirror fee for both this unit and the new PVR522. D* does not charge the mirror fee for D*TIVO or UTV, however it looks like these units have outputs to 2-TV’s or a TV and VCR. Anyone have any clue to how much these units will run and when they will be placed on the market?

On another note, I read somewhere that new E* receivers will have current DVB encryption as well as being capable of a software update via satellite to make them capable of encrypting the DSS method that D* currently uses. This will make them very flexible if the merger is aproved.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

It looks like the new dish is designed to pick up 101, 110, and 119..... hmmmm..... will that mean that with the merger, I'll finally get West Coast feeds of some of my channels.  (and yes, I have a 501).

As usual, the products look oh-so-neato. But, real experience will tell.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

Cool photos!


----------



## ScottC (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lee635 _
> *...So can you use regular paint on the dish or is there some special process needed????*


I have painted both my 300 and 500 dishes with no problem. I just used regular spray paint. I don't think it matters what type since even if the paint had metal content, it wouldn't be significantly thick enough to affect anything.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Lee, do not use glossy paint (flat only) and try to avoid painting your dish white. And don't paint the LNBFs


----------

